
Ask HN: Python – simple pass fail read out to the terminal - jernkalv
I was watching a video of a python dev code. When he’d run the code the script would run in terminal and out put green or red text with a pass&#x2F;fail output. Does anyone know what testing framework this is? I’m new to writing tests into code but would find this incredibly useful.<p>Output<p>[check]...............Pass
[check]...............Fail
======
seesawtron
Why not share the video?

~~~
jernkalv
I can’t find it. Might be out of luck but figured someone might now off hand

